# whats a touron!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*good thing they didnt have fishin poles!!!!!!!!!!*


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1890


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1889


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1888

          D


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Oh Yeah!!!!!!!*

I would have to sling some jucy clam their way or if they got real close I would have to knock the bait bucket over on their shoes.....


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

they crowded the heck outta us for 30 minutes ramblin on about stuff and takin pictures of the inside of our bait bucketaskin us to hold up pieces of bait so they could take pictures of us and all kinds of crap. so i took out my camera and started takin pictures of them!! that got rid of em perdy quickly!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*We Love Tourists Here!*

Yep, the tourists we get here are different than the fishermen too.

Tourists never leave stinky bait on the pier railings or the benches....

They never clean fish on the floor.... 

They don't mark the spots they've been taking pictures with empty beer cans....

They spend enuff money to keep the park open so that us fisherman can still fish there.

You should learn to have fun with the tourists, like we do. One of the guys on the pier caught a spade fish one day when a large group of tourists was watching. So I walked over and said "Wow!! That's a very rare tropical angel fish from Bermuda!! I bet that's the only one that's ever been caught in Florida!!". I almost got trampled to death by the tourists running over to take a picture....

Tourist are good for the economy, and they're fun to play with. Some of the nicest people I've met on the pier are tourists, like the guy from the U.K. who went home and mailed mailed me a big package full of U.K. fishing magazines. Be happy you have a few.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*i am havin fun wit em.in fact thats exactly wat im doin*.
im extremely happy we have tourist. in fact we all joked together about the fact that we were takin pictures of each other. i in no way was rude to em, answered all their question, and bigdaddy77's boy possed holdin fish for em as did we. it was their first time seeing the ocean!! alot of times i leave most the story out but i guess i should clarify it was meant to be some off season humor not pesimism towards tourist. flea you might as well delete this thread before it gets takin outta context and turns in to something it doesnt need to be. jeez humor people.just humor. im sure we were the joke of their conversation to. but its still good they didnt have a fishin pole cause it woulda been a mess hey eddie.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The all time topper is "Seen any sharks???"

Try gaffing a king with twenty of them trying to look over your shoulder to see it. I've found the "swing the gaff around like you don't know what you're doing while telling them how sharp the pointy things are" method works very well.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah that gaff bit would work on a seasoned fisherman!!!!!lol...... yeah i guess the best way to get rid of a touron is act like one !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have fun*

And play with the tourists because ya never gonna see them again and ya don't have to remember her name!!!!


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

Now I get what a touron actually is. That's a good un clinder.
I just love hearing someone ask....
What cha got dem big poles fer? Sharks?
I just ask them if the sharks are biting.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

The first question I always get asked is:

"What are you fishing for?"

And I always use the same answer:

"So I don't have to stay home and cut the grass."

Which in turn always leads to:

"No No. I mean what kind of FISH are you fishing for?"

And I always tell them:

"BIG fish."


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

Deep_Sea_Gull said:


> Now I get what a touron actually is. That's a good un clinder.
> I just love hearing someone ask....
> What cha got dem big poles fer? Sharks?
> I just ask them if the sharks are biting.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

A "touron" is the term used for a cross between a tourist and a moron...hence, touron!


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> The first question I always get asked is:
> 
> "What are you fishing for?"
> 
> ...


 I may have to use that one!


----------



## mobyhunr (Sep 14, 2004)

How much for the Redhead!


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

hey i still haven't had no foriegn ------ but it sounded good to me. let them all have a pole.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you aint lyin eddie she wasnt bad chum by no means!!!


----------

